# I've been a fool!



## Boris (Dec 14, 2012)

*I've been collecting all of these great old complete, original girls bikes for some time. You know, the kind they ain't making anymore. Well, come to find out they ain't worth a damn thing complete, and I should have been parting them out all along for a quick buck. So don't be a fool like me by wasting valuable boys bike space with those worthless girls bikes. Start ripping those babies apart and make some real money FAST!*


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 14, 2012)

Dave... have you been tipping back a few?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 14, 2012)

If you crush and scrap them you won't have to take them apart!


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2012)

Dave,first sensible thing you have said in over 2300 replys.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 14, 2012)

Dave -  well I have and I'll say it plain: at this point in time, a great many nice original bikes,* both* boys and girls, are being parted out because there appears to be demand for parts to fuel a bunch of half-ass cobbled together "restorations".  I am afraid that until that demand has dried up, the destruction will continue.  And destruction is the only word for it.

I hope that our fellow hobbyists will be taught a lesson with regard to the "value" of their fantasy creations before every single *real* bike is carved up.


----------



## chitown (Dec 15, 2012)

*Fellowship*



dougfisk said:


> ...And destruction is the only word for it.




There are other words for it, but need not be written, let alone spoken.

Dave,

DON'T DO IT MAN! The dark side is powerful and that path is not one to be taken lightly. The *Fellowship of the Wheel* tm depends upon the decisions that you are facing right now. Long ago the paths of the fellowship have been pushed away from each other, splintered fragments of the once mighty group of wheel riders of days past. The day will soon come when high wheelers can ride along bmx bikes and recumbent bikes ride peacefully with klunkers and classics, tweed rides alongside naked rides, pleather together with leather... these days are long overdue. Don't push us farther apart and drift into the girl bike destroyer world. We need you on the winning team.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 15, 2012)

Can I have an Amen brothers and sisters!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 15, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I've been collecting all of these great old girls bikes for some time. You know, the kind they ain't making anymore. Well, come to find out they ain't worth a damn thing complete, and I should have been parting them out all along for a quick buck. So don't be a fool like me, by wasting valuable boys bike space with those worthless girls bikes. Start ripping those babies apart and make some real money FAST!




Good to know that you have seem the light


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 15, 2012)

*Did a girl break your heart again????*

Dave, I thought your girls bikes were to help you pick up women???????? Have you written off females since BU Doll went to live with Vince?????  Come on, there will be other BU Dolls in your future so hang on to them & cheer up!!!!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2012)

The only reason I would ever take any part in the destruction of a survivor ladie frame bike is if I needed the part very bad and I had no other option. Also if the bike was not one of the few that is actually very rare and valuable. My most recent case is the rack I have been hunting for two years, I am so close to getting it, I can almost smell it's musty survivor goodness. If this wasn't for a survivor bike, I would not have held out for so long, I would have fabricated my own deluxe rack from a base model and painted it to match the restoration, thus sparing the ladies bike in question. I don't feel too much remorse for the bike, because it was the most common variant of the Silver Jet, a 2nd gen (1964-1967) ladies bike in red.

There is no doubt that nice survivors, both mens and womens are getting destroyed over greed. But until this "patina parts"/"rusty rat" addiction is killed it is going to continue. Also, as much as I hate to say it, and as bad as everyone here hates to hear it: there needs to be reproduction parts for bikes OTHER THAN SCHWINNS!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> If you crush and scrap them you won't have to take them apart!




I sincerely hope this is a joke.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 15, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> I sincerely hope this is a joke.




Hope wins! Yes... I was joking. I don't understand why Womens bikes are so undersoughtafter.

They have some of the nicest lines!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Hope wins! Yes... I was joking. I don't understand why Womens bikes are so undersoughtafter.
> 
> They have some of the nicest lines!




I have the same thought on classic cars too! More room for chrome, paint, and, more in the back for...


----------



## slick (Dec 15, 2012)

I try to save every girls bike i can. Karla has 8 now. Some are og paint and some are restorations. And i'll tell you that i ain't afraid to ride a girls bike if it eans saving it from part out. Here is reason enough to save girls bikes. Aren't these two SEXY enough to want in your collection?


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2012)

chitown said:


> pleather together with leather




pleather together with leather. NEVER!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Good to know I'm not the only guy who appreciates girls bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Dec 15, 2012)

Shawn you have a few Karla wouldn't mind having!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2012)

*Must use question mark when asking a question.*



slick said:


> I try to save every girls bike i can. Karla has 8 now. Some are og paint and some are restorations. And i'll tell you that i ain't afraid to ride a girls bike if it eans saving it from part out. Here is reason enough to save girls bikes. Aren't these two SEXY enough to want in your collection?




*Yeah they're sexy alright, but I'd sure like to see them without their sheet metal! I wonder how long it would take to strip those babies down? More importantly, how much money could I get for all those parts?*


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 15, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> *Yeah they're sexy alright, but I'd sure like to see them without their sheet metal! I wonder how long it would take to strip those babies down? More importantly, how much money could I get for all those parts.*





Money? Who cares about money? Do it for the good of the hobby!


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 15, 2012)

Amazing, the endless drama over this subject.


----------



## slick (Dec 15, 2012)

I think Dave is just stirring the pot up a bit. I HOPE!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe Dave enrolled in Bike Butchering 101 at his favorite online college.


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> Amazing, the endless drama over this subject.




The "DRAMA" needs to be replayed if it helps someone stop and reconsider their actions. Not all old girls bikes are worth saving, in fact I've parted a few of the unworthy ones (with issues) myself, but there are 2 being parted currently, and 1 pending on this site that certainly deserve to be saved as complete (or mostly) original girls bikes.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 15, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe Dave enrolled in Bike Butchering 101 at his favorite online college.




Who needs college?   - no better place to learn than right here!!  :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> Who needs college?   - no better place to learn than right here!!  :eek:




True. The $$$ saved on tuition can buy more bikes to chop up.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 15, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> The "DRAMA" needs to be replayed if it helps someone stop and reconsider their actions. Not all old girls bikes are worth saving but there are 2 being parted currently, and 1 pending on this site that certainly deserve to be saved as complete (or mostly) original girls bikes.




What we need is members that are so dead set about parting out these bikes to start buying then up.All the ranting and raving is not going to stop the parting out of bikes.Why should someone sit on a useless bike (useless to then) when there are parts to be sold so that other parts that are needed can be bought.


----------



## slick (Dec 15, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> What we need is members that are so dead set about parting out these bikes to start buying then up.All the ranting and raving is not going to stop the parting out of bikes.Why should someone sit on a useless bike (useless to then) when there are parts to be sold so that other parts that are needed can be bought.




The problem isn't buying them, it's the asking price that they think the parts are worth as a whole. As i noted in one of the threads that the parts prices added up to $1315 for a non special manufacture year or model bike but the paint was gorgeous and the bike could have been saved but money blocks out all of that. That bike on ebay as a whole would have only brought about $350-400. Here in parts....who knows. 

I personally save as many as possible for my girlfriend to ride but i can't save all of them. I saved 2 from getting turned into boys bike parts and the guys are probably still butt hurt about it but too bad. These girls bikes will live on and be ridden again by my daughter in 12 years when she can reach the pedals and my girlfriend decides to give them up, but that may be hard for her to do.


----------



## chitown (Dec 15, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> pleather together with leather. NEVER!




Never is a long time for two things that truly belong together
Whether sooner or later they are bound to stand any weather
As leather and pleather were clever in their endeavor of being forever together

Just as the parts of a complete pre-war survivor were joined from their birth
The seeds that we sow are all we are worth
The future depends on how we choose to be seen
Pilfering riches or cherishing treasures
Not long before our descendants take measures
To pass on the knowledge of secrets of the past
We hope that these secrets are revealed at last
Head badges separated from some type of hunter
More worthless than a hamstring strained punter
Swapped, traded, sold... auctioned and bartered
A journey not planned and not even chartered
The bikes of the past speak volumes to us
But they speak even clearer when whole... that's a plus


----------



## vincev (Dec 15, 2012)

Dave dont be so hard on yourself.Collecting and saving girls bikes doesnt make you a fool.I could think of SOOOOOO many more reasons I think your a fool.Part out your girls bikes I know the vultures will be waiting.


----------



## vincev (Dec 15, 2012)

I have many girls bikes and none of them are going to be parted out.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 15, 2012)

chitown said:


> Never is a long time for two things that truly belong together
> Whether sooner or later they are bound to stand any weather
> As leather and pleather were clever in their endeavor of being forever together
> 
> ...




Absolutely beautiful, truly a worthy addition to this wonderful thread


----------



## partsguy (Dec 16, 2012)

I have parted out many girls bikes but only because they were in dire need of a resto and were not worth it. They needed a ton of work. One time, I was parted a wreck, a 1941 Hawthorne. I took the picture and the back end of a bike I eventually want to restore got in the pic. It was my 1947 CWC Hawthorne, I think it is the next step below the deluxe as the only options it doesn't have is the fancy pedals and springer fork. It has everything else, cruved rack and braces, curved fender braces, an original and working horn tank. The fenders are peaked, truely beautiful. I was clearing out at the time and had to bike for sale. I got several people begging to part it out. I refused. I would rather see it rust in pice than get butchered (I WILL restore it eventually, too many irons in the fire right now). But anyway, I don't see why so many people wanted parts off of it. people part out CWC bikes all the time? One guy even snapped at me for not moving it out of the pic...


----------



## partsguy (Dec 16, 2012)

I have parted out many girls bikes but only because they were in dire need of a resto and were not worth it. They needed a ton of work. One time, I was parting a real wreck, a 1941 Hawthorne base model. Repainted four times, the rear hub needed rebuilt, everything needed rechromed, and most mechanical parts needed an overhaul. I took the picture and the back end of a bike I eventually want to restore got in the pic. It was my 1947 CWC Hawthorne, I think it is the next step below the deluxe as the only options it doesn't have is the fancy pedals and springer fork. It has everything else, curved rack and braces, curved fender braces, an original and working horn tank. The fenders are peaked, truely beautiful. I was clearing out at the time and had the bike for sale. I got several people begging to part it out. I refused. I would rather see it rust in pice than get butchered (I WILL restore it eventually, too many irons in the fire right now). But anyway, I don't see why so many people wanted parts off of it. People part out CWC bikes all the time? One guy even snapped at me for not moving it out of the pic...


----------



## morton (Dec 16, 2012)

*Parted In (opposite of parted out?) this one*

Bought this as frame and some parts only. It had been parted out for boys bike I'm sure.  Managed to find most of the rest from different sources except for fenders/wheels.  Will replace the Wald fenders and aftermarket wheels when I can find nice ones for cheap.


----------



## mynameislegion (Dec 16, 2012)

*Karla's sweet bikes*



slick said:


> I try to save every girls bike i can. Karla has 8 now. Some are og paint and some are restorations. And i'll tell you that i ain't afraid to ride a girls bike if it eans saving it from part out. Here is reason enough to save girls bikes. Aren't these two SEXY enough to want in your collection?




  I part out girl bikes to build up girl bikes. Isn't that what they're for?
Slick; please tell me which hoop I need to jump through to meet that sexy 41 Roadmaster !


----------



## OldRider (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't bring myself to part out bikes either, whether they be female, male or otherwise. What I am guilty of though is raiding yardsales for old exercise bikes. Lots of usable parts on those babies and theres not that much guilt involved!


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2012)

OR,never mind raiding exercise bikes for parts.Use the exercise bikes so the daughter doesnt need to tow you around!


----------



## OldRider (Dec 16, 2012)

Haha Vince, I knew you'd end up responding to that!


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Man this is quite a thread all to shame me for buying this ole girl JUST for the head-light.  I'm sorry, but I HAD to get that light for the blue Westfield...it's the only chromed, chevron OG light I have seen since I started doing this hobby. 18 months of searching!

So YES, I will be taking the light from the ladies Sterling and putting it on the Westfield, don't hate me!  ... however, the rest of the ladies bike will be left untouched, cleaned up and made rideable and good looking again.  I promise.  And I might even grab a suitable replacement light for her.


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 16, 2012)

*girls bikes*

geez dave you hate bike license plates you hate girls bikes just a note this is my girls bike stable and it helps get me laid..............


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

*They need respect...*

Frankly there is no market for whole/complete ladies bicycles....willing to bet there are next to no serious women collectors in this bike hobby.  So they simply dont get respect that they sincerely deserve. And until that changes....girls bikes will be parted out and scrapped or worse....every girl bike ive come across in my short time in this hobby has been stripped of its accessories....lights, badge, fenderrs, fork, chrome parts, racks, tanks, horns, reflectors, jewels, wheels, etc....so if we want to see any change in this....lets introduce the women into this hobby quickly....i intend on reversing the damage...i intend on building girls bikes and will use parts from boys bike to bring them back....what a concept!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2012)

There are at least 4 female collectors on this forum, including my girlfriend,Belle,Darci & Slick's girl. We're always looking for nice prewar girl's bikes, so PM me so I can save a few more! So far we've picked up a '56 Jetflow, a Miss America and a Shelby Airflow.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 16, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Wel, I don't believe that's completely correct. There are at least 4 female collectors on this forum, including my girlfriend,Belle,Darci & Slick's girl. We're always looking for nice prewar girl's bikes, so PM me!




And don't forget Carlotta, she has the most amazing collection of female ballooners on the CABE. I also know several ladies local to me that are avid collectors, so its not as small a group as it first appears.


----------



## npence (Dec 16, 2012)

You forgot Carlotta with the nicest ladies bike collection I've ever seen.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have to admit, I have purchased a few parts off butchered bikes, most being ladies. It is a shame when it's a nice complete bike though. Sometimes ladies bikes are just viewed as parts bikes. Just like years ago when I was looking for parts to complete my old Fords, we'd refer to 4door cars as "parts cars". Now people are even fixing those up cuz 2dr hardtops & sedans are geting hard to find.


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2012)

If its loaded and nice I dont care if its mens or womans.I'm grabbing it.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 16, 2012)

We frequently see decent orig. girl's bike for sale in our area, but the prices are often so high the only people interested are the ones who will take them apart. I will tell them that sometimes, but they really aren't into preserving bikes, just out for the almighty buck, so what do you do. We do have better luck with original owners, but they are few and far between.

We try to save as many as possible, but we're not in the position to buy them for more than they're generally worth. Tho' we will pick them up if we know we someone will take them on CABE- we have sold many girl's bikes to CABE members (and basically broken even after shipping), but we know they weren't sold for parts, so we feel good about that. Nick is fanatically anti-parting, but I sleep at night if it isn't an original or rare bike. 

I think there are slowly more and more females becoming interested, maybe because of their boyfriends/husbands, in my case my son- tho I was an easy sell as I've collected old cars for decades. But I doubt there will ever be as many female collectors as men, so I'm guessing the girl's bikes will always be at least somewhat less valuable. BUT- definitely not as plentiful as they have been, so think twice before taking one apart and losing it forever! :eek:

Darcie


----------



## Boris (Dec 16, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> ...think twice before taking one apart and losing it forever!




Exactly!!!


----------



## s1b (Dec 16, 2012)

One of the reasons I bought the 41 Fleetwing, was I know a certain person near would have bought and parted it.
Its complete and very original. Couldn't let that happen!


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 16, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> What we need is members that are so dead set about parting out these bikes to start buying then up....




I think I am doing my share... I have 2+ girls bikes for each female in my immediate family.


----------



## slick (Dec 16, 2012)

I actually started throwing a girls ride over here where the guys MUST ride girls bikes or they will be ridiculed the whole night. I had better suggestions of making the guys where a skirt if they show up with a guys bike. We had fun. First ride was 6 of us. It was a fun pub krawl. Funniest part was seeing the guys walk up to the bar seeing all the girls bikes and thinking there was a bunch of hot chicks inside the bar. HAHA!!! The real purpose was to get more girls out on old bikes. We will see......Save the girls bikes!!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 16, 2012)

slick said:


> I actually started throwing a girls ride over here where the guys MUST ride girls bikes or they will be ridiculed the whole night.




That is funny!! I would love to do that with our bike gang.
Nick actually likes riding a few of the girl's bikes we have, he owns as many as I do. 
But I also own as many boy's bikes as he does 

Darcie


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Dec 17, 2012)

As a female collector this topic is always near and dear to my heart. It does upset me that many (not all!) collectors simply see girls bikes as donor bikes and nothing more. 
I have made it my mission to rescue as many of the complete ones as possible to the point where I've had ebay sellers end auctions early. I don't feel guilty in the least as I'm putting my money where my mouth is. I cannot save them all however and sadly I still see really lovely examples getting parted "just because"
So do what you want with your bikes but fair warning, if I can undermine those looking to buy a nice original girls simply to part and turn a profit, I am going to do just that.


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have never parted out a girls bike, but I'll admit that I have been on the buying end. Whats the difference?

supply=demand. 

It seems hypocritical to think the seller is guilty and not the buyer. Its like the person that thinks its wrong to hunt but had a steak for lunch. I guess its all good if someone else did the dirty work.


----------



## Boris (Dec 17, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> I have never parted out a girls bike, but I'll admit that I have been on the buying end. Whats the difference?
> supply=demand.
> It seems hypocritical to think the seller is guilty and not the buyer. Its like the person that thinks its wrong to hunt but had a steak for lunch. I guess its all good if someone else did the dirty work.




We've all bought pieces from parted out bikes, but the argument in short is that: SOME bikes are TOO RARE, and SOME bikes are TOO NICE to be parted out. As Darcie said, we just need to think twice about what we are doing before we make the decision to part SOME of these complete original bikes out. Such was the case with 3 bikes on this site this past weekend. It will be a shame when all that remains of some of these complete original bikes are just the photos taken before their demise. With that, begins a new thread.


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> We've all bought pieces from parted out bikes, but the argument in short is that: SOME bikes are TOO RARE, and SOME bikes are TOO NICE to be parted out. As Darcie said, we just need to think twice about what we are doing before we make the decision to part SOME of these complete original bikes out. Such was the case with 3 bikes on this site this past weekend. It will be a shame when all that remains of some of these complete original bikes are just the photos taken before their demise. with that, my new thread.




Believe it or not, I am on your side. I really am. I think it is completely wrong part out some of these killer bikes.

All I am saying is this....I don't know many people who's "hobby" is just tearing down women's bikes and shipping parts. They do it because there is a line of people with cash in hand to buy the parts. I am guessing that someone bought the parts from the specific bikes you are referring to, right? Answer me this...was it wrong to buy those parts or just wrong to sell them? It took both the buyer and the seller to part out those bikes.


----------



## vincev (Dec 17, 2012)

This was actually a good thread from Dave.I dont think it will change any minds about how they participate in their hobby.I guess you can equate it to drugs.There would be no sellers if there were no users.We all know that will never happen.The older rarer bikes draw more money for their parts.Some are in this hobby just to make a buck.


----------



## Boris (Dec 17, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> Answer me this...was it wrong to buy those parts or just wrong to sell them? It took both the buyer and the seller to part out those bikes.




Personally, if I have an objection to a particular bike that's being parted out, I won't buy parts from that bike, even if they are ones that I need. It's such a chore being perfect.


Thanx once again to Chitown for loan of sarcastic font.


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 17, 2012)

vincev said:


> This was actually a good thread from Dave.I dont think it will change any minds about how they participate in their hobby.I guess you can equate it to drugs.There would be no sellers if there were no users.We all know that will never happen.The older rarer bikes draw more money for their parts.Some are in this hobby just to make a buck.




Yep, it was a good thread....and you're right, it is like drugs. As long as there is a demand, there will be a supply. 

Thank goodness for those bad people who are only in it to make a buck or I may never get the parts I need to complete my '41 Huffman restoration!


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Personally, if I have an objection to a particular bike that's being parted out, I won't buy parts from that bike, even if they are ones that I need. It's such a chore being perfect.
> 
> 
> Thanx once again to Chitown for loan of sarcastic font.




Yes, I agree...it is a chore.


----------



## chitown (Dec 17, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanx once again to Chitown for loan of sarcastic font.




Dave and All,

The use of COMIC SANS is not just for sarcasm and definitely not only for loan. Anyone can use it's sarcastic angles to portray the sarcastic intent the writer is trying to convey. The worlds most sarcastic font has it's roots in comics but now is used as the standard non-serious go-to font. But there are those who appose the use of this font. Per Wiki:

*Opposition*

The Boston Phoenix reported on disgruntlement over the widespread use of the font, especially its incongruous use for writing on serious subjects, with the complaints focused around a campaign started by two Indianapolis graphic designers, Dave and Holly Combs, via their website "Ban Comic Sans".[9] The movement was conceived in the autumn of 1999 by the two designers, after an employer insisted that one of them use Comic Sans in a children's museum exhibit,[3] and in early 2009, the movement was "stronger now than ever".[3] The web site's main argument is that a typeface should match the tone of its text, and that the irreverence of Comic Sans is often at odds with a serious message, such as a "do not enter" sign.[10]

In the 2005 session of the youth model parliament in Ontario, the New Democratic Party included the clause "Ban the font known as Comic Sans" in an omnibus ban bill.[11]

Comic book artist Dave Gibbons, whose work was one of the inspirations for the font, said that it was "a shame they couldn't have used just the original font, because [Comic Sans] is a real mess. I think it's a particularly ugly letter form."[12]

Film producer and New York Times essayist Errol Morris wrote in an August 2012 posting, "The conscious awareness of Comic Sans promotes — at least among some people — contempt and summary dismissal." With the help of a professor, he conducted an online experiment and found that Comic Sans, in comparison to five other fonts (Baskerville, Helvetica, Georgia, Trebuchet MS, and Computer Modern), makes readers slightly less likely to believe that a statement they are reading is true.[13]


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Dec 17, 2012)

I LIKE Comic Sans! We must squelch the hatred and intolerance of this fun little font!Seriously


----------



## Boris (Dec 17, 2012)

If we outlaw Comic Sans, only outlaws will have Comic Sans.


----------



## vincev (Dec 17, 2012)

From what I have read they say it is only good for short messages and one would not want to read a long rambling message in Comic Sans.Dave,your idiotic replys are usually rambling like your stories so dont use Comic Sans,please.One more thing Dave.Your thread is "I've been a fool".Should it not be "I am a fool".???


----------



## gifarmer (Dec 17, 2012)

With many years of collecting old radios behind me, I finally found a 1950s Darb tube radio complete with the original brackets for mounting it on a bicycle. Then, I found this 1955 magazine with a woman's bicycle on the cover and a Darb tube radio on the handlebars. Then another year went by as I searched for a blue Monark Coronet girls bike, just like on the magazine, to put my radio on.  I found it searching Google images, but it had been offered for sale on RatRodBikes back in 2010 and people had immediately bombarded the seller with questions about buying various parts from it.

Luckily, the seller didn't want to part it out. I sent her a PM asking if she still had it, and if so I'd like to clean it up, put my radio on it, and I'd take good care of it. She still had it and was very happy to find someone that wasn't going to part out her bike!  Right now I've got it on display in the Pavek Museum of Broadcasting in St, Louis Park, Minnesota.  It would have really been a shame if this had been junked for parts.

I'm still looking for the correct pedestal headlight and would take it from a boys bike if necessary.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 17, 2012)

How do I get a Concealed Comic Sans permit? You never know when you'll need it!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 18, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> We've all bought pieces from parted out bikes, but the argument in short is that: SOME bikes are TOO RARE, and SOME bikes are TOO NICE to be parted out. As Darcie said, we just need to think twice about what we are doing before we make the decision to part SOME of these complete original bikes out. Such was the case with 3 bikes on this site this past weekend. It will be a shame when all that remains of some of these complete original bikes are just the photos taken before their demise. With that, begins a new thread.




Well if some of these bikes are TOO RARE and TOO NICE how come i cant get $300.00 for a TOO RARE and TOO NICE bike.Is that a TOO LARGE of a some of money.I was aware that the bike was worth more in parts and i tried to let someone buy it so the bike would stay together.Hell i would have taken $50.00 a month payments.


----------



## Boris (Dec 18, 2012)

Your bike. Your decision. It's a shame, that's all.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Well if some of these bikes are TOO RARE and TOO NICE how come i cant get $300.00 for a TOO RARE and TOO NICE bike.Is that a TOO LARGE of a some of money.I was aware that the bike was worth more in parts and i tried to let someone buy it so the bike would stay together.Hell i would have taken $50.00 a month payments.





Just wondering, what was the Too Rare and Too Nice bike that you wanted $300 for?

Darcie


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 18, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> Just wondering, what was the Too Rare and Too Nice bike that you wanted $300 for?
> 
> Darcie




Girls monark super cruiser.Go on for sale its the green one.There is also a blue and white one on there.Look back about 7 days.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 18, 2012)

Come on Chris, you do metal work,.... straighten out that bent seat tube on that Roadmaster.....!



mynameislegion said:


> I part out girl bikes to build up girl bikes. Isn't that what they're for?
> Slick; please tell me which hoop I need to jump through to meet that sexy 41 Roadmaster !


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2012)

I would argue with Dave but he has been bringing up some good points.I also enjoy a nice original girls bike but I like the DeLuxe models. I still dont like Dave though.


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Personally, if I have an objection to a particular bike that's being parted out, I won't buy parts from that bike, even if they are ones that I need. It's such a chore being perfect.
> 
> Quit asking me to buy the parts and sending them to you.I am tired of doing your dirty work!Maybe Old Rider is also buying parts for you.HMMM....


----------



## OldRider (Dec 19, 2012)

vincev said:


> Dave Marko said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, if I have an objection to a particular bike that's being parted out, I won't buy parts from that bike, even if they are ones that I need. It's such a chore being perfect.
> ...


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 19, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Good to know I'm not the only guy who appreciates girls bikes! V/r Shawn




Definitely! Another mainly girls bike collector here, too! Save those classic gals!!! 

Dave


----------



## Boris (Dec 19, 2012)

vincev said:


> Quit asking me to buy the parts and sending them to you.I am tired of doing your dirty work!



Right! Answer me this then Vince, "How the hell else am I going to finish these bikes?" By the way, has the last freight car full of parts been sent yet, and do you have the tracking number. Also on the next shipment, will one freight car be enough, or will another be required? This is FUN!


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

Dont worry Dave ,I'm looking out for a girls bike for you.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;MCOrtJMQmVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs[/video]


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2012)

*Bunch of original paint frames*

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=66025


----------

